# New Pond Filter Made-thanks Marty!



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I talked with Marty at his open house some about his pond filter, he gave me some good info, so I came home and made one like his. Hooked it up yesterday and it's working great. 
It consists of a 28 gal plastic tub from the Walmart auto section(has to be one that will stand up to outdoors). Inside I put a container that holds about a bag and a half of lava rock-Marty used one of the black plastic flower pots, mine is a tin tub I got at the farm store. 
Before I put in the gravel, I cut a 4" plastic pipe a half inch taller than the tub and drilled a bunch of holes in the bottom 4", the idea is the water comes in the top pipe from the pump and goes through the holes and up through the lava rock, but Marty says it is not necessary to do that, I think his pipe has holes all the way up and down. I used a plastic/foam AC filter that curves around some and fits right in front of the drain to catch and rock or big pieces.
The drain back to the pond was two toilet flanges bolted through the plastic side with a gasket on each side made from excess pond liner material, sealed up real good, surprised me. I only cut out the top half of the knock out plug to keep the water level in the tub a bit higher.
I'm using my smaller pump right now, afraid the big waterfall pump may be too big, but will try it, if it ever stops raining! I read on line that you can get plastic stock tank tubs with a drain already installed(mine does nt have a drain yet), but they are pretty big and pricey.
We are redoing our waterfall and the single lane tunnel under it to a double track tunnel and bridge. Not quite sure of how the tub will work out up there, so waiting on the drain thing till everything is installed, which could be spring, fall is winding down here in Nebraska. Water is clearing up after 24 hours. Marty said I may have to clean it after about 4 days but after that he only sprays his out some with his hose/nozzle every two weeks or so, be nice to have a clear pond!
I've been looking for something better for years, Marty said he found his info on the net and adapted it some. I looked around and there are quite a few ideas out there, but his is about the simplest to do.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you came up with a good filter there Jerry, keep us posted as I told you I'm also redoing my water fall and steam the winter. Always looking for a cheaper and better way.


----------

